# planning ahead- Kayak Flathead



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Just getting some ideas for next years trips. 

Goal - Large flathead in the Kayak.

I got a kayak last year for two resons, I dont have a 4x4 right now, and I really want to be pulled around by a big flathead.
I went on a few solo night trips down the scioto river this past year and not much luck. Its not as easy as I figured it would be. I did manage a 15 and a few around 10 in creeks going into the river and Lake White. Im in Waverly just south of Chillicothe so the closer the better.

Not asking for anyone's secret spots, just trying to find some places that fit the bill. Catch and release 
1. Don't need a truck or 4x4 to get there, I dont have one right now so thats why I got the kayak.
2. Lake or small stream inlet into river or lake. Need to make a round trip, hard to go far upstream in river.
3. Sure its a kayak I will paddle a good distance but its harder to do at night. So I like to find places I can park and put in then paddle to a place that is otherwise hard to access.

I have thought about trying rocky fork lake or paint creek lake but with the size of those lakes I wouldnt know where to start. 

Anyone who has a yak and wantsto target flatheads or already does, let me know cause im on the hunt and would feel better with someone else out there in the dark. I would love to take more trips in the scioto (and I will) but it is hard to do solo.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

rustyfish,
Are you dead set on flatheads or would you be happy enough with channelcats?

I catch channelcats all the time, out of my kayak. I would be willing to tell you what I use, how I use it and the best type of locations to catch them...if you're interested. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

Costs a little bit more to have everything coast guard certified but if you have the confidence go to the Ohio river. I have caught all kinds of fish there and got pulled by a 27# blue for a little over a half hour. But like I said make sure you have everything you need for coast guard specs hate to have you get 150$ ticket for something as simple as a whistle. But I yak all the time and if you would like some company on the water one weekend just hit me with a pm and we'll try and meet.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Fishfinaddict said:


> Costs a little bit more to have everything coast guard certified but if you have the confidence go to the Ohio river.


Fishfinaddict,
What would need to be CG certified?

As long as you're fishing in the daytime only, all you'd need extra would be a warning device. A coach whistle or one of those small portable air horns would be enough. Lake Erie requires 75 ft. of anchor line, but if you were trolling that wouldn't be needed either.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/equipment/tabid/2727/Default.aspx

I just use a flashlight and whistle but the coast guard officer who stopped me once said I really should have running lights and a red and green directional light to show which way I am facing. But did not cite me due to the flashlight being my signaling device. Sometimes I would be out in the river after dark so I would need all of the required equipment


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Im looking for flatheads. I fish for channels also and do vary well in local lakes but thanks bowhunter. It did take me a while to get used to it, I always tight line with a slip sinker which has its problems in a yak. I could only use one rod for a long time now i tend to use one bottom rig and one float. I just let the float do whatever it wants and hold the tight line.

I mostly go out at night so im set up for it (mounted 360 pole light, 4 side mount reflectors, headlamps) plus I always have a whistle and a orange flag in the yak. 

I have not kayaked the Ohio and not sure of the "ins-and-outs" of doing so. But the last time I fished it I was surprised to see a yaker going up stream. What about barge waves, how bad do they toss you around.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

pm sent. good luck this year.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Ever tried Ohio Brush Creek? There is a good population of flaties in there if you venture away from the public access areas. Some people trotline a little here and there, but you will have that anywhere you fish. Theres a public access point south of Peebles, 35 Minutes from Waverly, on SR. 41 near the Brush Creek Motorsports Raceway. I wouldn't try much further north if your in it for trophy flathead. There are other access points further south as well. One off of SR. 348 thats near Blue Creek, Ohio....one off of Wagoners Rifflle near Blue creek as well. As you near waggoners riffle the creek changes a lot. It goes from riffle,run, hole to a deep very uniform bottom. This is due to the back up water from the ohio river. South of the last mentioned acess point is a island that stops most boats from venturing further upstream. This is the last shallow riffle in the creek before the ohio river. I would focus my efforts north of that island.....unless you want a few bonus blue cats. Lol. 


Good luck. Let me know if you wanna scout it out this spring. I have a 14ft jon with a 9.9 that we can take. I fished it a dozen times in 2012 but i always find myself heading out for bigger water on the ohio riverr.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

your pm's are full. let me know when you clear them out and ill get back at ya.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks Sean. I have never fish brush creek before, but from what your saying I will definitely be checking it out.


----------

